# Series Manager limit?



## mfmathis (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone know why we're limited to 50 items in the Series Manager, and has there been any mention of increasing its limit?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

mfmathis said:


> Does anyone know why we're limited to 50 items in the Series Manager, and has there been any mention of increasing its limit?


Reason? No.
Discussion? Yes.
Changes? Not yet.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

There is speculation to the reason such as load on the DVR for indexing (which could impact performance), but nothing definitive. 

BudShark is on the money


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

solution: get another HR (DVR)

Between my three HR's I have MAYBE 35 series links.

Not to start ANOTHER 50 series links thread bashing but wouldn't you run into shows over multiple times and days that may not record because you would have more then two wanting to record.

I think I watch WAY to much tv but 50 series links on one DVR, wow.

But after saying all that, I can understand why people would want more, or at least the limit should be raised.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I think it mostly comes into play when people leave them on year round webby. But I tend to try and clear them out so if a marathon comes on it does not fill up the DVR with repeats


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The 50 series limit will likely be around for a while longer ..


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

webby_s said:


> solution: get another HR (DVR)
> 
> Between my three HR's I have MAYBE 35 series links.
> 
> ...


That's what I once thought too, but I currently have 44 set up on mine. They tend to be seasonal programs, so they're not always active, but I leave them anyways so when they start up again the DVR picks them up in case I missed it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

A second DVR is one work around


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> A second DVR is one work around


Plus you can record 4 things at once instead of 2!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I find one of the easiest ways to deal with the 50SL limit is to use boolean searchs for SL's and cut down on a ton of SL's that way and keep shows that are off season as well.

For example if you watch several shows on FX:

AANY RESCUE DAMAGES JUSTIFIED TTITLE CCHAN 248

set for 1st runs and keep all will record every new episode of Rescue Me, Damages, and Justified. 3 series taken care of by 1 SL, saves 2 SL's that way. I do this for all my SL's now...works great. On a very rare occasion it will catch another show that has one of the keywords in the title, but very rarely. I just delete it if it happens.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Why is D* the only DVR with a 50 series limit? I don't think any other DVR has a limit? What will they do when the HMC comes out, will it still only have 50?



CCarncross said:


> I find one of the easiest ways to deal with the 50SL limit is to use boolean searchs for SL's and cut down on a ton of SL's that way and keep shows that are off season as well.
> 
> For example if you watch several shows on FX:
> 
> ...


Problem is the average person isn't going to know to type all of that, and we really shouldn't have to type all of that just to be able to record a show.

Bottom line, they really need more then 50.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Why is D* the only DVR with a 50 series limit? I don't think any other DVR has a limit? What will they do when the HMC comes out, will it still only have 50?


I would tend to agree with *Grentz* but remember what happens when we assume anything! 

With the futuristic HMC, I would hope to heck they would find a work-around :grin:


Grentz said:


> There is speculation to the reason such as load on the DVR for indexing (which could impact performance), but nothing definitive.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

BuffaloDenny said:


> That's what I once thought too, but I currently have 44 set up on mine. They tend to be seasonal programs, so they're not always active, but I leave them anyways so when they start up again the DVR picks them up in case I missed it.


Same here, but I am at 47 after clearing out some seasonal ones.

Next to the guide, the 50 limit is one of the most annoying features of the DTV DVR boxes.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I get accused of watching too much TV and I have a total of 36 passes distributed over 3 DVRs (I do not do seasonal passes). How do you guys keep up with it all? Or even store it all?


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Exactly what I said/was thinking but I didn't wanna get to personal hahaha


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I think it's most often an issue in homes with 3+ viewers. That said, even in our "empty nest", my wife records several shows I never watch and we occasionally bump against the limit.

Since MRV, tho, it's never an issue because all our recordings are equally distributed across 2 DVR's.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Steve said:


> It's most often an issue in homes with 2-3 viewers. Even in our "empty nest", *my wife* records several shows I never watch.


The problem has been found.  Fix the problem, not the DVR! 

I don't question why - there's lots of reasons why you'd have that many SLs. We have some setup to catch seasonal shows that return each year - don't want to forget them and miss the first episode or two! :grin:

The 50SL issue is on the wishlist, its been communicated to DirecTV, they know its a want and in some cases a need. One would think with Whole Home DVRs and MRV, it would begin to be a more pressing need. But... there has been no commitment or signs of changes to date. So we wait.


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> I get accused of watching too much TV and I have a total of 36 passes distributed over 3 DVRs (I do not do seasonal passes). How do you guys keep up with it all? Or even store it all?


People keep asking that, and the answer's always the same - season passes for shows that aren't being shown *right now*, but will be back at some point and I want to record them when they show back up. With many series bucking the trend of starting in the fall, or taking a break mid-season, it's become really, really annoying to have to manage a limited list.

The biggest downside of using Boolean searches is that all of the shows are lumped together in a single folder, which limits the usefulness of the 'keep only ...' setting and makes it annoying to see, at a glance, what's new.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Why is D* the only DVR with a 50 series limit? I don't think any other DVR has a limit? What will they do when the HMC comes out, will it still only have 50?
> 
> Problem is the average person isn't going to know to type all of that, and we really shouldn't have to type all of that just to be able to record a show.
> 
> Bottom line, they really need more then 50.


You're right, the average person does not speak Boolean.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

BudShark said:


> The 50SL issue is on the wishlist, its been communicated to DirecTV, they know its a want and in some cases a need. One would think with Whole Home DVRs and MRV, it would begin to be a more pressing need.


Actually with MRV, the need to remove the 50 SL limit diminishes. Since you can share shows on any other receiver, you can then space out your SL's over all your receivers and not have to worry about recording the same show in different locations.

Don't get me wrong. I would love for the limit to go away, but with MRV now about to go national, I highly doubt that will happen. As for the Whole Home DVR, I can see that as having a higher or no limit as all SL's for the entire house will be stored on one receiver/server.

- Merg


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Why is D* the only DVR with a 50 series limit? I don't think any other DVR has a limit? What will they do when the HMC comes out, will it still only have 50?
> 
> Problem is the average person isn't going to know to type all of that, and we really shouldn't have to type all of that just to be able to record a show.
> 
> Bottom line, they really need more then 50.


Sure they need to address it...but dont look a gift horse in the mouth. I've offered a workaround that many of us use here, you can either continue to complain about it, or you can give this method a shot.

If you're here reading this you're probably not the average Directv subscriber.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> I get accused of watching too much TV and I have a total of 36 passes distributed over 3 DVRs (I do not do seasonal passes). How do you guys keep up with it all? Or even store it all?


Well, a 30 minute show can be viewed in 20 minutes, an hour show in about 40, so you gain some efficiencies there


----------



## jksellman (Mar 23, 2007)

I have 2 HD-DVR's linked via MRV.... Hence 100 program capacity!
The MRV feature enables the play list of each DVR to be combined as a total playlist on each, But the series manager for each DVR is still intact at 50 each...If I hade 3 DVR's, I would have 150 programs capacity. This is a great benefit for MRV users.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jksellman said:


> I have 2 HD-DVR's linked via MRV.... Hence 100 program capacity!
> The MRV feature enables the play list of each DVR to be combined as a total playlist on each, But the series manager for each DVR is still intact at 50 each [...]


And you can record four simultaneous shows.

And by splitting up your network recordings evenly across DVR's, you allow the scheduler to keep consecutive recordings on the same channel on the same tuner. This ensures you'll get maximum "autopadding" of your shows... 30 seconds before and 90 seconds after.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

The Merg said:


> Actually with MRV, the need to remove the 50 SL limit diminishes. Since you can share shows on any other receiver, you can then space out your SL's over all your receivers and not have to worry about recording the same show in different locations.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I would love for the limit to go away, but with MRV now about to go national, I highly doubt that will happen. As for the Whole Home DVR, I can see that as having a higher or no limit as all SL's for the entire house will be stored on one receiver/server.
> 
> - Merg


Ahh Merg... That's such a techie answer! The majority of MRV users (new installs) that DirecTV is pushing this for are likely to have 1 DVR. So the fact that you have MRV means you are likely to have MORE SLs, not less. 

The standard MRV install will be HR24/1-2 H24s. The multi-HR24 installs will be some % less.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BudShark said:


> Ahh Merg... That's such a techie answer! The majority of MRV users (new installs) that DirecTV is pushing this for are likely to have 1 DVR [...]


True. That said, DirecTV could offer an optional 2-DVR MRV package for $100 more and explain the benefits of 4 tuners.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Steve said:


> True. That said, DirecTV could offer an optional 2-DVR MRV package for $100 more and explain the benefits of 4 tuners.


Even better... they could come up with a new solution that has multiple (more than 2) tuners in it and offer it as a whole home DVR... but we'd have to name it something else... :sure:

I agree with all of you about the current solution/benefit of multi-DVR households.

I think DirecTVs solution is 1 DVR households (cheaper, less moving parts). HR24s for simple installs. HMC30s for Whole Home installs. And the techies can pay extra to have their multi-HR24 pseudo whole home many Series Links, backup recording, solutions if they want. 

But on topic, I really hope when the HMC30 is released it has a >50SL limit. If it has the performance of the HR24 (big if) and the reason for the 50SL limit is performance (bigger if) - I'd imagine a code branch for the HR24/HMC30 units that gets >50. Lots of ifs and speculation and wishing on my part there.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

CCarncross said:


> Sure they need to address it...but dont look a gift horse in the mouth. I've offered a workaround that many of us use here, you can either continue to complain about it, or you can give this method a shot.
> 
> If you're here reading this you're probably not the average Directv subscriber.


I appreciate the info, thank you.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BudShark said:


> Even better... they could come up with a new solution that has multiple (more than 2) tuners in it and offer it as a whole home DVR... but we'd have to name it something else... :sure:


You're right. The "whole home" DVR will definitely be a more elegant solution, because presumably you'll only have to deal with a single series manager. Until it ships, tho, 2-DRV MRV is a proven commodity that not only addresses the op's issue, but brings a couple of "bonus" advantages along with it (compared to using a single DVR with more than 50 SL's).


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Could it be how taxing 50 are with a guide so long. Directv has the most guide data of any provider I have had (dish only has like 8 days), so if I had to choose a 2 week guide, vs more than 50, I actually like the longer guide.

DECA will be installed for me when its out, and I will split my recordings between the 2 hr22's.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

rccoleman said:


> People keep asking that, and the answer's always the same - season passes for shows that aren't being shown *right now*, but will be back at some point and I want to record them when they show back up. With many series bucking the trend of starting in the fall, or taking a break mid-season, it's become really, really annoying to have to manage a limited list.


That answer still doesn't tell me anything. I don't take season passes off if the series is still around (only take them off if it is cancelled) and come nowhere near 50 and yet I watch a lot of TV. The only answer that makes sense so far is houses with several people in them but then it would seem that there would be several TVs and several DVRs because 50+ shows on one TV is still a lot.

Not criticizing, just trying to understand it.


----------



## Dradran (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a HR21-700 and when we try to record over 16 series it seems to randomly delete one of our season passes. Any suggestions?


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> That answer still doesn't tell me anything. I don't take season passes off if the series is still around (only take them off if it is cancelled) and come nowhere near 50 and yet I watch a lot of TV. The only answer that makes sense so far is houses with several people in them but then it would seem that there would be several TVs and several DVRs because 50+ shows on one TV is still a lot.
> 
> Not criticizing, just trying to understand it.


Believe it or not, a lot of us don't feel every person needs to have their own TV.  Plus when you only have one big screen HD set, everyone wants to watch on that. We have four people in our house and we just got our second DVR because we could get MRV, but prior to that, we had just one on our main TV. We never bumped up against the 50 series limit, but I can see where others could hit it pretty easily.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Dradran said:


> I have a HR21-700 and when we try to record over 16 series it seems to randomly delete one of our season passes. Any suggestions?


I would start out by doing a menu/reset. (It's under the system setup menu.)


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Dradran said:


> I have a HR21-700 and when we try to record over 16 series it seems to randomly delete one of our season passes. Any suggestions?


Yep, step one. Do a menu reset. If that does not help, do a red button reset. And lastly if either one did not work, pull the plug for 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Dradran (Apr 21, 2010)

It appears to let me program the 17th season pass. I will have to see if any disappear in the coming days.


----------



## mobamoba (Aug 8, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> That answer still doesn't tell me anything. I don't take season passes off if the series is still around (only take them off if it is cancelled) and come nowhere near 50 and yet I watch a lot of TV. The only answer that makes sense so far is houses with several people in them but then it would seem that there would be several TVs and several DVRs because 50+ shows on one TV is still a lot.
> 
> Not criticizing, just trying to understand it.


Well, since you asked, here's why my series limit got filled: limited-run series.

HBO is filled with shows that come on for 8-13 episodes then vanish - without being canceled - sometimes for years at a time (remember when the SOPRANOS did this?). Bravo shows do that too - who knows when or if TOP DESIGN is coming back. Or there's a series I recorded on BBC America that ran for 6 episodes and apparently they're doing another 6 in England, though I don't know when they will get to this country.

If we were back in the 70s with 3 networks running shows 22 weeks a year, I can see how this limit would be fine as who could watch that much television. But with hundreds of channels with limited-run series with potentially years passing between one season and the next, well, 50 is simply too small. If fact, the vast majority of my series links have a (0) after them.

I doubt I'm taping more TV than you - my DVR is 75% empty - and it's only that full because I have 9 episodes of Caprica sitting there that I haven't watched yet. My series links are simply filled with shows that haven't definitively been canceled and that I'd like to catch if they ever come on again.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

mobamoba said:


> Well, since you asked, here's why my series limit got filled: limited-run series.
> 
> HBO is filled with shows that come on for 8-13 episodes then vanish - without being canceled - sometimes for years at a time (remember when the SOPRANOS did this?). Bravo shows do that too - who knows when or if TOP DESIGN is coming back. Or there's a series I recorded on BBC America that ran for 6 episodes and apparently they're doing another 6 in England, though I don't know when they will get to this country.
> 
> ...


I missed the first episode of this season's Tudors. (Luckily I picked it up using DoD). I have two dvrs and split the recordings based on which network they are on. After the last episode of the previous season, I had to replace one of my dvrs due to a bad hard drive. When I set up the SLs, I forgot about the Tudors. This is exactly why the SL list should be more than 50 for those who only have one dvr. Series can lie dormant sometimes for over a year, and using 30skip, you may not see any previews for a new season and thus miss recording some or all of the new episodes.
Series like In Plain Sight, Saving Grace and Burn Notice come and go at unpredictable times and if they have to be removed from the SL, it would be quite easy to miss episodes.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

mobamoba said:


> Well, since you asked, here's why my series limit got filled: limited-run series.
> 
> HBO is filled with shows that come on for 8-13 episodes then vanish - without being canceled - sometimes for years at a time (remember when the SOPRANOS did this?). Bravo shows do that too - who knows when or if TOP DESIGN is coming back. Or there's a series I recorded on BBC America that ran for 6 episodes and apparently they're doing another 6 in England, though I don't know when they will get to this country.
> 
> ...


This exactly. For me, it's USA Network where I record four or five short series runs, like Burn Notice, In Plain Sight, etc. They come back at various times during the season, and since I watch most of my TV via recorded shows, I don't always see the ads to tell me when they return. Add in special series, like Life, or America: History of Us, and they add up. Plus I always set up SP for new shows I might like, and maybe not get to them for a month or more. So I'm almost always up against the 50. If the trick play on my MRV setup worked better, and I didn't have so many conflicts where I have to move things around, then I could make sure I set up only certain shows on each DVR. But I will go through my SPs toward the end of each of the TV seasons (December, May and September) and see what I can remove. Shows like TAR or Survivor are numbered, so each SP can be deleted at the end of the season.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Is even worse now, because it is not just one or two networks with several 13 episode seires at various times. HBO kind of started it, but now you have TNT, Showtime, USA, FX, History, A&E, Discovery, TLC, Discovery Science... even the 4 networks all have limited run shows either in the summer or all year. IT does not take long at all to blow past 50 even if only 10-15 are actively recording at any given time.

At least with MRV and multiple DVRs I can spread them around as I have probably just over 110 or so unique season passes total.

If they ever do come out with a whole home DVR hopefully they realize that 50 is just not enough if that is the one unit you have in the house.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Lee L said:


> Is even worse now, because it is not just one or two networks with several 13 episode seires at various times. HBO kind of started it, but now you have TNT, Showtime, USA, FX, History, A&E, Discovery, TLC, Discovery Science... even the 4 networks all have limited run shows either in the summer or all year. IT does not take long at all to blow past 50 even if only 10-15 are actively recording at any given time.
> 
> At least with MRV and multiple DVRs I can spread them around as I have probably just over 110 or so unique season passes total.
> 
> If they ever do come out with a whole home DVR hopefully they realize that 50 is just not enough if that is the one unit you have in the house.


Yup this. Seems like almost every network has some shows that are airing off season or coming back as mid season replacements or skip any where from a couple weeks to a couple months in the middle of a season etc.

Personally, I've got a number of shows that are off season or should be coming back. Things like warehouse 13 and eureka from Syfy or Closer from TNT. Or just things like Mythbusters or Deadliest catch that just recently started airing on Discovery.

I haven't hit 50 SLs yet but I have gotten close to it with, probably less than half of them actually recording something.


----------



## arkenhill (Jan 24, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> ...Not criticizing, just trying to understand it.


On my TiVo's I easily break the 50 limit just on saved searches. For example, I have one for "Twilight's Last Gleaming" , a great movie, but it is tied up in "copyright purgatory" so that you cannot buy it or see it on TV. Someday, that may change and if it does, I will get a happy surprise on my TiVo. I also create a saved search for any episode of a show I miss due to rain fade/power failure/someone deleted my show/etc... I even have a search saved for Groklaw in case they ever show up in a TV show description. For these kind of searches to pay off more than once a decade, you have to have a lot of them. I have 136 "Season Passes" on one TiVo and 80 on the other and 75% of these are saved searches (Wish Lists). I get a hit about every other month. Still waiting on ReBoot though.

On the whole though, I like my HR-20 and HR-22 and watch them more than the TiVo's (both standard def). You hardly ever find ALL the features you want on anything you buy. I call it life and move on.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

mobamoba said:


> ...remember when the SOPRANOS did this?...


You have just put your finger on where the trend started. Soon, FX was doing the same thing, and before long, they all were doing it. In fact, the strategy is so successful even the big 4 networks are doing it.

I dump a season pass the minute a show goes on hiatus, even if its only for a couple months. Its child's play to recreate them, they are easier to manage when only active ones are in the list, sometimes they rename (or worse, change the metadata) while on hiatus meaning the old SP won't get the same show when it returns, and I like them fresh and with less potential for becoming corrupted. It's also hard to hit 50 that way.

The only downside is the potential for missing the return. I usually manage hands-on enough to catch everything. But *a good workaround is to create a SP for series premieres*. Then, when you check your TDL, you will see the season premiere of _Warehouse 13 _(seems like I've been waiting forever for that one to come back), and you have a week's grace period where you can convert that to a true SP (you will still get the premiere even if you manage the TDL a week late), and simply delete premieres of shows you don't want before (or after) they record.

One problem Tivo never seemed to have is a problem the HR2x can't seem to be smart enough to fix. I find it particularly annoying when a show returns by running all of its previous episodes slammed up against the premiere of the newest one. _The Closer _does it, and _In Plain Sight _does it, and I think Syfy does it too, so all networks are probably guilty. When that happens I have found it difficult to set a SP for the newer eps only without getting 10 eps from last season at the last minute. Maybe someone can offer some Boolean magic to solve this for us?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

TomCat said:


> One problem Tivo never seemed to have is a problem the HR2x can't seem to be smart enough to fix. I find it particularly annoying when a show returns by running all of its previous episodes slammed up against the premiere of the newest one. _The Closer _does it, and _In Plain Sight _does it, and I think Syfy does it too, so all networks are probably guilty. When that happens I have found it difficult to set a SP for the newer eps only without getting 10 eps from last season at the last minute. Maybe someone can offer some Boolean magic to solve this for us?


No Boolean magic needed. Simply have the Series Link set up to only record new episodes.

As someone who often likes to catch up on the previous season before watching the new one, your workaround mentioned in your post above doesn't really help me. 

~Alan


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Alan Gordon said:


> No Boolean magic needed. Simply have the Series Link set up to only record new episodes.
> 
> As someone who often likes to catch up on the previous season before watching the new one, your workaround mentioned in your post above doesn't really help me.
> 
> ~Alan


Then simply don't take the advice, Alan. We all lay awake at night wondering if our advice has been helpful to Alan or not, so thanks for that.

And how about a little credit? Could you not glean from the part where I said that Tivo has no problem doing this that absolutely of course the first thing to try is new eps only? Some things actually do have to go without saying. The problem is that this doesn't work on the HR2x any more for some reason; they seem to revert to the 28-day rule (also stolen from Tivo). I had my HDD filled with every ep from last season of _In Plain Sight_, in spite of the fact that I indicated new eps only.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

TomCat said:


> Then simply don't take the advice, Alan. We all lay awake at night wondering if our advice has been helpful to Alan or not, so thanks for that.


You're welcome! Glad to be of service! 



TomCat said:


> And how about a little credit? Could you not glean from the part where I said that Tivo has no problem doing this that absolutely of course the first thing to try is new eps only? Some things actually do have to go without saying. The problem is that this doesn't work on the HR2x any more for some reason; they seem to revert to the 28-day rule (also stolen from Tivo). I had my HDD filled with every ep from last season of _In Plain Sight_, in spite of the fact that I indicated new eps only.


Lack of credit wasn't a problem.

I've simply never had this issue with the HR2x or the TiVo. The only exceptions were when the HR2x or the TiVo had generic guide data, and that would be an issue with both platforms.

With me never having that issue, the only thing I could think of it was that perhaps the settings for the Series Link were changed, something that has happened to me before with DirecTV's Recording Defaults and their (double click) Series Links.

~Alan


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

THe only issue I see is that why should the user have to make a work around when every other DVR ever made allows more Series Links or Season passes or whatever they are called than the HR2x.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> I find one of the easiest ways to deal with the 50SL limit is to use boolean searchs for SL's and cut down on a ton of SL's that way and keep shows that are off season as well.
> 
> For example if you watch several shows on FX:
> 
> ...


I have only one HR2x, so I have to use compound Keyword Autorecords (ARSLs). Right now I have 10 compound AALL requests, replacing 43 individual Series Links.

However, there are several severe problems with ARSLs that don't occur with regular SLs:

• ARSLs record all reruns even though you specify First Run Only. (This bug impacts cable series like _Damages_, _Justified_ and _Rescue Me_ more than it does network shows.)
• Sometimes a rerun recording is truncated around the 15- or 30-minute mark for no apparent reason.
• ARSLs (even long-established ones) occasionally fail to record first-run shows.
• From the To Do List, it takes two passes to record a low-priority episode while cancelling a higher-priority one. *[See report]*
• From the Guide, you simply cannot succeed in recording a low-priority episode while cancelling a higher-priority one. *[See report]*
• Cancelling an ARSL series episode doesn't stick; if there's no conflict, the episode gets rescheduled later, for the same time. *[See report]*

While the bugs listed above don't affect regular SLs, the following bug impacts all kinds of SLs - it's just that it's harder to recreate an ARSL:

• For a long time, both ordinary SLs and ARSLs have been getting deleted mysteriously.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I know its still a workaround, but one that works well for me if the 50SL is for good. I look at this way: I can use this method and get all my shows recorded that I want, or I can miss shows I would like to record and keep complaining about it in this thread. I choose to record the shows and enjoy tv.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> I know its still a workaround, but one that works well for me if the 50SL is for good. I look at this way: I can use this method and get all my shows recorded that I want, or I can miss shows I would like to record and keep complaining about it in this thread. I choose to record the shows and enjoy tv.


I just never could deal with the boolean multi recording thing, so I just bought 4 DVRs.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Lee L said:


> I just never could deal with the boolean multi recording thing, so I just bought 4 DVRs.


I'm very comfortable with boolean, but multiple DVR's not only solve the 50 limit problem, but the occasional need for more than 2 simultaneous recording tuners as well.

2 DVR's connected via MRV have solved all our SL limit and conflict issues, and allow us to transparently watch any show on any TV we want. Best new feature ever for the HR2x platform, IMHO.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> multiple DVR's not only solve the 50 limit problem


Not for everyone! 

~Alan


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I finally went to 2 DVR's, but it was to handle more than 2 simultaneous recordings, not for the 50SL limit...it almost is a guarantee that if you watch more than a few popular shows on different networks, the execs are going to put them up against each other at some time to try to steal the another shows audience away and control the time slot...


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Steve said:


> I'm very comfortable with boolean, but multiple DVR's not only solve the 50 limit problem, but the occasional need for more than 2 simultaneous recording tuners as well.
> 
> 2 DVR's connected via MRV have solved all our SL limit and conflict issues, and allow us to transparently watch any show on any TV we want. Best new feature ever for the HR2x platform, IMHO.


It was really my wife. SHe likes eveything to be in its own place, so having several shows in one folder would be a non starter. Plus we do record multiple things at the same time (one night there are 5 things recording for an hour) so the extra tuners is a good thing.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Not for everyone!


Point taken. 

So to restate my prior post, in *our *household, four tuners presents a more pressing need than 100 SL's on a 2-tuner box. Even if we had a 100-show Series Manager, with only two simultaneous recordings allowed, managing the conflicts of such a long list could be a daily chore.

By going with MRV and at least 2 networked boxes, we solved *our* conflict, SL limit and viewing location preference problems.

We also eliminated *our *need to consider optional external drives, because even just 2 DVR's provides a "virtual terabyte" of show storage.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Lee L said:


> ... one night there are 5 things recording for an hour ...


As someone who often records 3 or 4 shows at a time, I'm very curious (but not at all judgmental ). Could you identify those 5 simultaneous shows?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> As someone who often records 3 or 4 shows at a time, I'm very curious (but not at all judgmental ). Could you identify those 5 simultaneous shows?


I know you didn't ask me, but I thought I would post the 5 I often simultaneously record:

Survivor, Bones, FlashForward, Parks & Recreation, and The Vampire Diaries


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> Survivor, Bones, FlashForward, *Parks & Recreation*, and The Vampire Diaries


Good collection. _Community_ shares the hour with _Parks & Recreation_ - I think you'd probably like it too. I happen to like it better.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Syzygy said:


> As someone who often records 3 or 4 shows at a time, I'm very curious (but not at all judgmental ). Could you identify those 5 simultaneous shows?


I'll have to go look in the upcoming recordigs to find out for sure, but I am pretty sure it includes network programming as well as some History, Learning Channel, DIscovery type stuff on Thursday night.


----------

